# Biggest Tom Yet! Charges Decoys!



## Weekend Woodsmen (Jul 9, 2014)

It is amazing how hard and easy turkey hunting can seem. After doubling up in the first week of the season, we were left with a tag in our pocket on the last day after a long dry spell. We had a big tom patterned in a field and had killed a few subordinate birds from it, but the dominant bird eluded us. That was until the last day, when he all but ran us over and let us tag out for the season! Hope you like this video!


----------

